# تااابع بقية دروس اللاند بالصوت والصورة بإشراف م.فواز العنسي



## م.محمد البعجري (20 يناير 2008)

*السلام عليكم..
ابتدائاً من اليوم راح ارفع لكم بقية دروس اللاند والتي تم تصميمها من قبل م.فواز العنسي..
وطبعا قد رفع الاخ فواز دروس اللاند من (1-21) وتجدونها على هذا الرابط
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/3...ng.html?rnd=65

ونظرا لكبر حجم الدرس الواحد.. فقد قسمت الدرس لعدة اجزاء وطبعا لما تحمل كل اجزاء الدرس يجب ان يكونوا في مجلد واحد وبعدين فك الضغط..

مثلا الدرس 22 يتكون من 7اجزاء مضغوطه اول شي سوي مجلد جديد على سطح المكتب وسميه مثلا الدرس 22 وبعدها حمل كل الاجزاء السبعه داخل هذا المجلد وبعد ما تحملهم فك الضغط من اي واحد منهم وبعدين راح يطلع لك مجلد وراح تلاقي داخله الدرس كله وهكذا مع بقية الدروس..

وطبعا الجزءالواحد حجمه لا يتجاوز 1.5ميغا

واي واحد عنده استفسار والا سؤال يسال.. ولا تنسوا الدعاء لـ م.فواز العنسي والـ م.جلال العنسي 

وطبعا قد رفعت الدرس 22والدرس 23 وتجدونهم على هذا الرااابط http://www.4shared.com/dir/5328441/63a7514b/sharing.html
وراح تلقون جميع الدروس ان شاء الله على هذا الرااابط ايضاً*​


----------



## م.محمد البعجري (21 يناير 2008)

*خلاص انسوا الطريقه اللي مكتوووبه فووووق :59: 
وادخلوا على الرااابط هذا وراح تلقون كل الدروس من (22-31) مع المشروع وبعض النقاط
http://www.4shared.com/dir/5328441/63a7514b/sharing.html

واي استفسار او سؤال انا جاااهز *​


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (21 يناير 2008)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد سند البنداري (22 يناير 2008)

جزاك اللة خيراعلى تلك المعلومات القيمة


----------



## محمد دسوقي محمد (22 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم 

رجاء العلم بان اللينك الخاص بالدروس من 1 - 21 لا يعمل برجاء عمل لينك اخر يعمل 

وجزاكم الله خيرااااا


----------



## م.محمد البعجري (23 يناير 2008)

*اخوااااااااني هذا رااااااابط الدروس من (1-21)
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/3296259/4f693437/sharing.html?rnd=65

والعفو منكم على الخطأ..

تحيااااتي*​


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (27 يناير 2008)

شكرا علي هذا المجهود


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (27 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم
وبارك الله لكم وفيكم واما بعد
اخي العزيز هل استطيع الحصول على برنامج اللاند دفلبمنت الي تم الشرح هذه المعلومات عليه
او اي اصدار هذا البرنامج وكيف استطيع الحصول عليه
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## Kely 7aLa (28 يناير 2008)

شكرا لكـ . 

علي هذه الروابط الممتازهـ


----------



## المهندس احمد ج (28 يناير 2008)

مشكورين جدا على هذه الدروس القيمية .
ولكن اريد ان اسجل ملاحظة ان الدروس التي ارقامها ادناه لا تعمل:
الدروس هي: درس 12- درس13- درس14- درس15- درس17- درس18- درس20
درس21- درس24- درس25- درس27- درس31
ارجو منكم شاكرا سلفا عن ان تدلوني على مواقع اخرى في المنتدى لتنزيلها.


----------



## المهندس احمد ج (30 يناير 2008)

الاخوة الزملاء:
لقد قمت بتنزيل هذه الملفات في مواقع مختلفة في نفس هذا المنتدى 
و قمت بتزيل هذه الدروس بالطريقة التقليدية دون تنزيلها ببرامج dawnload
و قد اشتغلت جميع الدروس .
شاكرين لكل من ساهم في رفع هذه الدروس 
و شكر اخر للمهندس فواز العنسي و شكرا للمشرفين على هذا المنتدى .


----------



## ريماز احمد (4 فبراير 2008)

كتر الله خيرك وخير المهندس فواز


----------



## م.محمد البعجري (4 فبراير 2008)

يعقوب العطاونه قال:


> السلام عليكم
> وبارك الله لكم وفيكم واما بعد
> اخي العزيز هل استطيع الحصول على برنامج اللاند دفلبمنت الي تم الشرح هذه المعلومات عليه
> او اي اصدار هذا البرنامج وكيف استطيع الحصول عليه
> ولكم جزيل الشكر



*اخوي يعقوب تم شرح هذه المعلومات على برنامج لاند 2004
اما عن كيفية الحصول عليه بصراااحه هذا مررره صعبه لانه حجمه كبير جداً
فالافضل انك تشتريه من اي محلات سيديهات لبيع البرامج والله يعينك

ولكن في هذا الرابط تلقى برنامج اللاند 2008 ورفعه لنا الاخ م.قيس والله يقويك على تحمليه
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t79698.html*​


----------



## ريماز احمد (7 فبراير 2008)

شكرا على هذا العمل الرائع هل هناك دروس مشابهة في mx road


----------



## ريماز احمد (7 فبراير 2008)

*شكرا*

[هل هناك شرح لبرنامج م اكس رود شكرا


----------



## المليونير الفقير (8 فبراير 2008)

مشكور مشكور


----------



## أبو أحمد الشريف (5 مارس 2008)

*أستفسار*

بسم الله بعد التحية للجميع والشكر علي هذه المجهودات الرائعة برجاء ارشادي الي الدرس الــ 21 لآن الملف ينزل فارغ وشكراً


----------



## ابداع الهندسة (6 مارس 2008)

*الرجاء إكمال المعروف....*



م.محمد البعجري قال:


> *اخوااااااااني هذا رااااااابط الدروس من (1-21)*
> 
> *http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/3296259/4f693437/sharing.html?rnd=65*​
> *والعفو منكم على الخطأ..*​
> ...


 

تحية طيبة للأخ م. محمد البعجري قمت بتحميل الدروس وأشكرك جزيل الشكر:13: ولكن كلما حاولت تحميل الملف 21widning.rar والملف 50street.rar تظهر عندي الرسالة التالية : 
 لا يمكن تحميل الملف بسبب انتهاء المهلة:86:​أرجو معرفة السبب أو إعادة تحميل الملفين مرة اخرى , وأكون لك من الشاكرين .


----------



## م.محمد البعجري (12 مارس 2008)

ابداع الهندسة قال:


> تحية طيبة للأخ م. محمد البعجري قمت بتحميل الدروس وأشكرك جزيل الشكر:13: ولكن كلما حاولت تحميل الملف 21widning.rar والملف 50street.rar تظهر عندي الرسالة التالية :
> لا يمكن تحميل الملف بسبب انتهاء المهلة:86:​أرجو معرفة السبب أو إعادة تحميل الملفين مرة اخرى , وأكون لك من الشاكرين .




*:19: العفووو.. ومشكووور على الرد
اوكي راااح اشوف سبب المشكله.. والا سوف ارفع لك الملفين مرة اخرى.. وما يصير الا خاطرك طيب 


تحيااااتي وتمنياااتي للجميع بالتوفيق*​


----------



## م.محمد البعجري (12 مارس 2008)

أبو أحمد الشريف قال:


> بسم الله بعد التحية للجميع والشكر علي هذه المجهودات الرائعة برجاء ارشادي الي الدرس الــ 21 لآن الملف ينزل فارغ وشكراً



*ولا يهمك اخوووي راااح ارفع لك الدرس 21 في اقرب وقت ممكن..*​


----------



## م.محمد البعجري (12 مارس 2008)

*اخواااني هذا رااابط الدرس 21
وان شاء الله يضبط معااكم..
http://www.4shared.com/file/21389356/e8161770/21_widning.html

واذا ما ضبط ردوا لي خبر..*​


----------



## م.محمد البعجري (12 مارس 2008)

*وهذا رااابط الدرس 50street.rar
http://www.4shared.com/file/20553801/e053550b/50_STREET.html
اتمنى انه يتحمل معااااكم لاني جربته بنفسي ومتاكد100% من انه شغاااال..

واذا ما فتح حاااول مرة اخرى ومرتين وثلاث.. لانه بعض الاحيان تكون في مشاكل من الخط فما يفتح معاك الرااابط..
ومثل ما قلت لكم اذا في اي استفسار انا جاااهز وان شاء الله ما اكون تاخرت عليكم كثير..

بالتوفيق..*​


----------



## ابداع الهندسة (16 مارس 2008)

ألف شكر لك أخ محمد البعجري 
إلا أني وبصراحة منذ ثلاثة أيام وأنا أحاول تحميل الملفين لكني أُصاب بخيبة أمل في منتصف المشوار حيث تظهر عندي رسالة مفادها أن هنالك خطأ مجهول ظهر أثناء التحميل .
على العموم ألف شكر لك أخي الكريم وماقصرت بجد.


----------



## سهم الشرق (16 مارس 2008)

مشكورين يا باشمهندسين على المجهودات المقدرة و الاهداف السامية 
بس محتاج لبعض التوضيح لكتب او مواقع مفيدة في الجيودوسيا
و شكراً......


----------



## رضا خيواني (17 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي على المجهود الطيب والروابط الجديدة


----------



## ابداع الهندسة (18 مارس 2008)

الى الأخ سهم الشرق 
اليك الرابط التالي وفيه معلومات في الجيوديسيا أتمنى أن تجد فيه الفائدة
http://surveying.ahlamontada.com/


----------



## يوسف عبد الرحمن (21 مارس 2008)

رابط 50street لا يعمل


----------



## ابداع الهندسة (26 مارس 2008)

اخواني
من منكم تمكن من تحميل الدرس 21؟
الرجاء ممن تمكن من تحميله إعادة رفعه من جديد وأكون له من الشاكرين


----------



## خالد قريسو (29 مارس 2008)

كتر الله خيرك وخير المهندس فواز والله استفدت كتير


----------



## محمد الفجال (6 أبريل 2008)




----------



## باكير (7 أبريل 2008)

لك جزيل الشكر على هذه الروابط " الله يجزيك الخير"


----------



## هانى بحيرى (20 مايو 2008)

شكرا يا مهندس فواز 
على هذا الشرح المفيد جدا
ولكن ارجو من سيادتك ان ترسل بنامج الاكسيل الذى يقوم بحسابات superelvation
حتى يتسنى لى الاستفادة منه
وجزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## محمد على هلال (20 مايو 2008)

الاخ العزيز فواز العنسى اسال الله العلى العظيم ان يجعل كل ما تفعله فى ميزان حسناتك حيث انه لن يعود عليك بنوافع دنيوية ..و اسالك اخى فى الله عن كراك لسنخة اللاند 2008 و لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ezzat hosny (21 مايو 2008)

عزيزى م محمد 
ارجو الافاده عن كيفية عمل كتف ( مصطبه ) بأى عرض و ميل بعد الـ ditch و قبل البداء فى عمل ميول القطع
ولكم وافر الاحترام


----------



## مرادعبدالله (21 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## فارس حماد (28 مايو 2008)

شكرا اخى وبارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا خيرا


----------



## فارس حماد (28 مايو 2008)

الاخ فواز العنسى ارجو الافادة عن كيفية تصحيح الترافيرس عن طريق Land Desk 
بمساعدة برنامج Auto Desk Surveyوشكرا للافادة


----------



## atia_092 (28 مايو 2008)

*الى المهندس محمد البعجرى*

لقد نزلت برنامج اللاند ديسكتوب 2008 ولكن المشكلة بعد كل هدا العناء هناك بعض الاوامر لاتعمل متل profil &cross&pipe فاارجو منك الافادة وانا من قبل نزلت نسخة 2006 وايضا لاتعمل به الاوامر المدكورة وهى اوامر مهمة اتصميم الطرق وهل البرنامج فيه اوتوكاد سيفل ديزاين وكيف اتحصل عليه ارجووووووووووووك اريد حلا ولك جزيل الشكررررررررررررررر 

مهندس اسامة عطيه / مهندس مدنى


----------



## مرادعبدالله (10 يونيو 2008)

للاسف الدرس رقم 21 واقع رجاء رفعه مره اخري


----------



## محمدالشوربجي (10 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مشكورين يا اخواني على المجهود الرائع هذا
وجزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## محمود الانشائى (12 يونيو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (22 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م العراق (20 يوليو 2008)

شكرا لك وللاستاذ فواز


----------



## عزة الدوري (21 يوليو 2008)

اخوان رجاءا رابط الدروس21 والدرس street 50 لايعملان الرجاء اعادة تحميلهم مرة ثانية


----------



## سارة هندسة (30 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا وبارك اللة فيك


----------



## سعيد شعبان (7 أكتوبر 2008)

اخواني الكرام رابط الدرس الثامن لايعمل 
رجاء اعاده التحميل هذا الجزء حتي يتم فهم باقي الاجزاء وشكرا


----------



## سعيد شعبان (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*http://rapidshare.com/files/29220946/21_widning.rar*
ده رابط الدرس الواحد والعشرون ( منقول )
وياريت يا اخواني رابط الدرس الثامن وال50 street و الproject​


----------



## طاهرحمدىشاكر (31 ديسمبر 2008)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*

مشكوووووووووووووووور
وجزاك الله خير


----------



## تقى (31 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم نشكر لكم المجهودات القيمة ولكن لم استطيع تحميل الدروس


----------



## garary (2 يناير 2009)

رابط الدرس الثامن
http://www.4shared.com/file/78600083/ef59fda4/8no.html


----------



## الهندسي 80 (4 يناير 2009)

شكرا لكم جميعا إخواني


----------



## mohamed el safty (25 يناير 2009)

اخواني والله مالي إلا أن أتقدم لكم بجزيل الشكر 
وأود منكم الدروس رقم 1 ،8 ، 21
أخيكم مهندس/ محمد الصفتي


----------



## mohamed el safty (25 يناير 2009)

إخواني حاولت بكل الروابط الموجوده كي يتم تنزيل الدروس 1 و 8 ولم أفلح 
رجاء رفعها مره أخرى ولكم تحياتي


----------



## garary (25 يناير 2009)

رابط الدرس الثامن
http://www.4shared.com/file/78600083/ef59fda4/8no.html


----------



## mohamed el safty (26 يناير 2009)

هل فيه مشكله في رابط الدرس الثامن رجاء من نزله بدون مشاكل أن يرفعه لنا وله منا خالص التحيات


----------



## ياسر عرفات صادق (26 يناير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أولا احب ان اشكر كل من ساهم فى رفع هذه المعلومات القيمة عن برنامج الاند
ثانيا اود ان اسال سؤال وارجو من يعرفه يجاوبنى ولكم جزيل الشكر اود ان اعرف كيف يمكن حساب متوسط منسوب الارض الطبيعية ببرنامج الاند


----------



## احمد برقاوي (26 يناير 2009)

مجهود عظيم لك جزيل الشكر عليه


----------



## abu_karam (26 يناير 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## سعيد شعبان (27 يناير 2009)

اخواننا الكرام يوجد بالفعل مشكله لدي في تحميل الجزء الثامن 
ارجوا منكم من استطاع تحميل هذا الجزء رفعه مره لي ولاخواننا بالمنتدي وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## garary (28 يناير 2009)

سعيد شعبان قال:


> اخواننا الكرام يوجد بالفعل مشكله لدي في تحميل الجزء الثامن
> ارجوا منكم من استطاع تحميل هذا الجزء رفعه مره لي ولاخواننا بالمنتدي وجزاكم الله خيرا



هذا رابط جديد للدرس الثامن
http://www.4shared.com/file/82877131/8bcce74f/8no__.html


----------



## mohamed el safty (28 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على الدرس الثامن وأستأذنك


----------



## mohamed el safty (28 يناير 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا على الدرس الثامن وأستأذنك في الدرس الأول*​


----------



## garary (29 يناير 2009)

انشاء الله اليوم سيتم تحميل الدرس الاول


----------



## garary (29 يناير 2009)

هذا رابط الدرس الاول
http://www.4shared.com/file/83092763/def2c91e/1NO_.html


----------



## ahma (30 يناير 2009)

الاخوة الافاضل فواز وجلال العنسي السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اشكركم شكراً جزيلا على مجهوداتكم الكريمة في شرح برنامج اللآند وجعله في ميزان حساناتكم 
وعندي سؤال لو تسمحوا 
وهو سؤال عن كيفية عمل سطح surface في حالة ان لدينا فقط خطوط الكنتور فهل في طريقه معينة واذا كان في ارجو التكرم بشرحها .


----------



## mnci (13 فبراير 2009)

شكرا استاذنا الكريم
مواضيع هندسية ,المهندس, الهندسة ,تحميل كتب هندسية مجانية
http://carsnology.blogspot.com/
Engineering topics


----------



## ابو بكر عمرعثمان علي (16 فبراير 2009)

*بارك الله فيكم اجمعين*

ياشباب انا كل الدروس ولله الحمد شغالع عندى ما عدا درس واحد مش عايز ينزل خالص هو رقم 23 وبعدين فى سؤال تانى رقم خمسين strretفيه بينه وبين 31 حاجه ياريت حديرد عليا ضرورى اه انا محمل البرنامح من المنتدى بس من مشاركات قديمه وكلها شغاله ولله الحمد


----------



## beshir3846 (17 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله في الجميع ونسئالكم الدعلء لي


----------



## ahmedna3em (18 فبراير 2009)

الف شكر لكل واحد ساهم فى هذا المجهود
ياريت من اخوانى رفع الدرس الاول و 23 و 50 street


----------



## mohamed el safty (18 فبراير 2009)

إخواني ياترى دروس الأخ الكريم فواز كام درس بالضبط أنا نزلت لللآن 31 درس ولك وافر التحية


----------



## عبدالله 40 (18 فبراير 2009)

اخواني كأن الروابط كلها لاتعمل في الوقت الحالي ارجو اعادة تفعيل الروابط مرة اخرى ينقصني الدرس 21 والدروس من 24 حتى 31 وكذلك ستريت 50 ارجو اعادة تفعيلها او دلوني عل موقع اخر استطيع تنزيل هذه الدروس لان ضروري جدا تكون عندي عشان مااضيع فرصة عمل من ايدي مع وافر الشكر والاحترام لكل من الاستاذين فواز العنسي ومحمد البعجري على الجهد العظيم المبذول منهم


----------



## حسن بشارة (19 فبراير 2009)

مهندس محمد والاخوة الكرام

جزاك الله خير فيما تقدموه من علم 

انا دخلت البوست اليوم وحقيقة دهشت من شرح الاجزاء الاخيرة

ولو تكرمت ممكن تفعيل كل الروابط ( الدروس من الاول) لانها لا تعمل 

مع خالص الشكر والتقدير


----------



## AMR GODA (21 مارس 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير الاخوه فواز و جلال العنسى وكل من شارك فى هذا المجهود العظيم
ونفعكم الله بعلمه وزقكم حسن ثواب الدنيا والاخرة وادخلنا فى زمرة نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم القيامه


----------



## eng: issa (21 مارس 2009)

*كتر الله خيرك وخير المهندس فواز*​


----------



## qssder (22 مارس 2009)

اخواني الاعزاء بعد ان كان الموقع 4shared شغال عندي ومن احب المواقع عندي لتنزيل المطلوب الان مايشتغل مادري ليش ارجوالرفع على الرابط mediafire تحياتي


----------



## eng: issa (22 مارس 2009)

*كتر الله خيرك وخير المهندس فواز*​


----------



## AMR GODA (31 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير م فواز و م محمد البعجرى
لى رجاء الدروس كلها بفضل الله تم تنزيلها ولكن الدروس 8 و21 و23 بهم مشكله فى التنزيل برجاء رفعهم مره اخرى
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## AMR GODA (2 أبريل 2009)

يا بشمهندسين من عنده هذة الدروس برجاء رفعهم مرة اخرى 8 21 23 
وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (5 أبريل 2009)

لقد قمت بتحميل بعض هذه الدروس ... لكن ما هو البرنامج الذي يفتحها؟


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (5 أبريل 2009)

الدروس تشتغل لبضع ثواني ثم تتوقف !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eng-amr (14 أبريل 2009)

يا اخواني ارجوكم الرابط 50 لا يعمل .. رجاء رجاء رفعه مرة اخرى .


----------



## eng-amr (14 أبريل 2009)

اخواني بارك الله فيكم .. ولكن الرابط 50 لا يعمل ، رجاء من الاخوه رفعه مرة اخرى ليتسنى لنا فهم البرنامج .وبوركتم


----------



## eng-amr (14 أبريل 2009)

يا اخواني الرابط 23 و50 لا يعملان ، رجاء رفعهما مرة اخرى ..


----------



## جمعة ابوزويدة (30 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله في كل من ساهم في هدا المجهود الرائع وجعله في ميزان حسناته


----------



## AMR GODA (30 أبريل 2009)

يا بشمهندسين عندى مشكله
عندى land 2004 لكن مش موجود به Civil.Design.2004
ساعدونى


----------



## منذر محسن (3 يونيو 2009)

مشكور وبارك الله بيك يا اخي يا فواز وياريت لو معلومات المشروع الاول


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (15 يونيو 2009)

الاخوة الاعزاء رواد هذا المنتدى : اود ان اعلمكم انه تتوفر لدي كافة دروس اللاند للاخ فواز العنسي من الدرس الاول الى الدرس 31 على قرصين فمن يريد ان يحصل على نسخة منها يمكنه التواصل معي عبر ايميلي على الياهو وهو imabs1979


----------



## م.نمر عباس (3 فبراير 2010)

الزميل العزيز بارك الله فيكم


----------



## mostafammy (3 فبراير 2010)

الروابط ليست شغاله أيمكن الرفع مره اخرى


----------



## المهندس محمد2009 (3 فبراير 2010)

*دروس اللانـــد*

السلام عليكم يابشـــــ مهندســـــــين
حياكم الله علـــــى الشــــــــرح الذى قدمتموة عن برنامج اللانــــــد .........
ولكـــــــــن لدى مشكلـــــــــــة فى فك الضغط او فى البرامج ؟؟؟؟؟ وهــــــى
الصوت بس اللى شغال بدون الصورة
نرجـــــــــوا التوجية :55:


----------



## hany_meselhey (4 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## surveyor_sayed (7 فبراير 2010)

شكرررررررررررا


----------



## م.حسين عبد الهادي (15 فبراير 2010)

يارب أدم علينا نعمه خدمه المسلمين


----------



## أبو العز عادل (16 فبراير 2010)

مشكوررررررررر


----------



## مرادوز (28 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم و جزاكم الله خيرا
سابقا كانت هذه الدروس تعمل عندي بدون مشاكل ..لكن بعد ذلك صارت هذه الدروس تشتغل لمدة ثواني ثم تقف 
أتمنى من الأخوة الذين واجهوا هذه المشكلة و حلوها يفيدوني و جزاهم الله خير


----------

